# Loves attention but hates being pet?



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

My Ziggy is very odd.. He spends TONS of time out of his cage. When I let him out, he crawls all over me and loves being talked to. I've tried petting him and giving him scratches but he absolutely hates it. He will bite me until I stop... Is this normal? He is such an attention hog but it doesn't make sense that he would despise scratches. If I even touch his back, he runs. Should I keep trying or just give up and just be happy with him being so social?

He is about 5 months old, by the way.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like my Sunny. She lets my dad scritch her but not me. She only lets me kiss her :blink: but not all the time. So it's all on HER turf and when SHE wants it. I've long learned to let Sunny be Sunny. Sometimes she's glued to me for attention and at other times she doesn't want to have anything to do with me. Sometimes she just wants to sit on my shoulder and preen but doesn't want me to touch her or kiss her. It seems Mr. Ziggy is like that too---just because he wants to be with you doesn't mean he wants you to touch him! So I guess we just have to let our tiels be tiels and not try to understand them because we never will.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Kuno doesn't really enjoy them either, but I'll wait til he's distracted with a toy and then I'll start scratching him. He'll stop playing, fluff up, and just enjoy it until I stop. Then he'll be all, "Wait....YOU were doing that? NO." and walk off as if that never happened. xD So, I gotta do it when he's distracted first.


----------

